# Isla Del Sol - Drew Estate Gran Corona Cigar Review - Isla del sol



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First half of the cigar has a great mocha flavor, not to sweet and very tasty. The burn was perfect and the ash held on for about an inch before fl...

Read the full review here: Isla Del Sol - Drew Estate Gran Corona Cigar Review - Isla del sol


----------

